# Awwww, owie Paris!



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Ouch!

Poor Paris... I hope it heals up quickly. Wonder what caused the initial annoyance/pain. hmm.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Aww, glad its getting better. This is exactly what Suri had. I took her to the vet and was given an antibacterial wash and cream. Both easy household items but I wasn't sure........Suri's took a good week. I wrapped it with an ace bandage and a sock if she licked it too much.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oooh, that looked mighty angry red in the first photo, so glad to see Paris healing so quickly! I just hate paw boo-boos, I always worry about infection. Someone needs to invent a chew-proof doggy boot that stays on and allows air to circulate. There's enough poodle-centered brain power on this forum to do it, I'm sure. Chagall's chewed off sock, booties, self-stick vet tape, ace bandages, etc. when he's had paw issues. If anyone can come up with something, beside the cone collar which he can still manuever past, I wanna know! Hope Paris' pretty foot is soon restored to good health. Poor sweet lamb, can't imagine how itchy that must've been!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Poor Paris  hoping for a quick recovery on this side of the world!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Awww, poor Paris!! I hope she heals quickly! Riley has feet that look like that (and much worse) during his allergy times. We sympothize Paris!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Ouch - Poor Paris! It looks so painful and just annoying the heck out of her! Hopefully it will get better soon!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

oh OUCHY!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow she really did a number on that foot! Glad it is healing nicely now.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Ouch! That first one looked angry and painful! Glad it's getting better.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Oooo. Poor Paris! I'm glad that foot is starting to get better.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh ouch..hope it continues to get better


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Another day and it's looking so much better. *whew*!










and close up ya can hardly see much at all apart from the red staining and a bit of crap around the base of the nail still









lol, and now the swelling is gone you can see my crappy shaving of her foot!!! lol! Ignore that, I wasn't trying to get a good shave, I was trying to be so careful not to irritate it any more that there's chunks I've missed. haha.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You just take THE BEST care of that big fluffy love of yours! I'm glad Paris is a on her way to again being in tip-top shape, right down to (_all_) her pretty toes!


----------

